# billete de ida y vuelta



## jess oh seven

com es diu "un billete de ida y vuelta" en català?

_un billet de anada i volta?_

gràcies!


----------



## Laia

Habitualment es diu *bitllet d'anada i tornada*.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jess oh seven said:
			
		

> com es diu "un billete de ida y vuelta" en català?
> 
> _un billet de anada i volta?_
> 
> gràcies!


no ho se segur però crec que "bitllet d'anada i _volta_" és en valencià. En Català Central o _Standard_ es diu com ha dit la Laia.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> no ho se segur però crec que "bitllet d'anada i _volta_" és en valencià. En Català Central o _Standard_ es diu com ha dit la Laia.


 
Sí, jo he pensat que no fos balear... no ho sé.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, jo he pensat que no fos balear... no ho sé.


és veritat! sona a balear...i potser també valencià. 
Beleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen help!!!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> és veritat! sona a balear...i potser també valencià.
> Beleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen help!!!


Aleshores també haurem de cridar a en Samaruc   heeelp!

Roi, ara ve quan cap dels dos ho reconeixen com a propi, i aleshores tu i jo quedarem una mica malament... aiai


----------



## belén

Me crideeeen!!!

Dons no, jo diria "bitllet d'anada i tornada" també 

Salutacions!

B


----------



## Samaruc

Ho sent pels amics Laia i Roi, però en valencià també és "anada i tornada". 

De tota manera, sí que puc dir-vos que "volta" ho emprem com a sinònim de "vegada". Potser per això us ha sonat a valencià.

Salutacions!


----------



## Laia

Laia said:
			
		

> Roi, ara ve quan cap dels dos ho reconeixen com a propi, i aleshores tu i jo quedarem una mica malament... aiai


 
Es veia venir...


----------

